# Rant!!



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

I filled out the application for this dog from the "Livingston County Humane Society" and was turned down for adoption because my 5 yr old female isn't spayed! WHAT!! The dog is neutered and therefore we can't breed him. We've had her since she was 10 weeks old and never bred her. Even when we had an intact male with us for 3 years, we didn't breed her. They say it is their "policy" that all dogs in the home must be fixed because of all the unwanted dogs out there. What a load of crap. You can insist the adoptee is to be fixed, but a dog that is not under your control or ownership!? We really wanted to save a rescue GSD but these organizations make it too dang hard, so screw them. We'll just go buy another dog from a breeder. Sorry, just had to get it off my chest. I'm really pissed off about this.
















  
* Magnum
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Howell, MI  *

Large • Adult • Male 








 http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...-German%20Shepherd%20Dog-Dog-Howell-MI&src=sp 


My name is Magnum. I'm a 6 1/2 year old purebred GSD. I am fine with other animals as well as kids. I have always had some separation issues but my family decided they were unwilling to try to work with me or get me neutered to alleviate some of my anxiety. I am house trained and do need to be kept in a fiberglass only type of crate when left alone. The wire crates are not recommended for dogs with separation anxiety and they can actually be quite dangerous. I am well-trained and have excellent house manners. I have been around all ages of kids, too. I haven't lived with other animals but would do fine in a home with them.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

They have their rules..it makes it very difficult sometimes. Spay/Nueter is usuallly the heart of every rescue tho! But, they can be rude and unwielding. They have a different perspective than us. Keep trying if you want to rescue
I have always done rescues..but this last attempt tried my every nerve and I went out and bought a puppy. (and he is a cutie pie!)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My parents were adopting a kitten from the local humane society, they picked the kitten and were filling out the paperwork when then came to the question regarding declawing. My parents have always declawed their cats and my mom looked at the adoption worker and told her she wanted to declaw her and the worker told her she couldn't adopt her then

My mom actually turned to the worker and said, "so if I just check off the no box, you'll adopt her to me because how on earth are you going to know." The worker just looked at her and said "yes" so my mom checked off the no box saying she wasn't going to declaw her and took her home minutes later. When she was booked for her spay they paid to have her declawed, end of story 

Policies make sense sometimes and not other times, life isn't always black and white


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm against declawing. But that's just me. I have no issue with someone else making that decision, it's their choice.
But rescues and shelters can be ridiculous. I say keep trying if you want to rescue


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Maybe not the most ethical or moral response, but next time just mark that she's spayed. Lucky for you that you have a female and no one can check for sure.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree rescues are their own worst enemies at time. My daughter wasn't allowed a dog because she worked 5 hours daily mon-fri. 

Shade

I'm curious as to why you'd have a cat declawed? 
___________
Sue


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

jakes mom said:


> I'm curious as to why you'd have a cat declawed?
> ___________
> Sue


The people I know that declaw do so to prevent scratching and destruction of furniture. I myself am a fan of cat trees and scratching posts, but those are reasons I have heard. I also had someone declaw their cat because it was attacking their dog.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

jakes mom said:


> Shade
> 
> I'm curious as to why you'd have a cat declawed?
> ___________
> Sue


They had too many pieces of furniture damaged by cats. 

Personally my two cats have their claws and I just clip them with nail clippers once a month, I've been doing it since they were babies so they don't have a issue and I use a big cat tree and several small posts


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Shade said:


> Personally my two cats have their claws and I just clip them with nail clippers once a month, I've been doing it since they were babies so they don't have a issue and I use a big cat tree and several small posts


:thumbup:


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> The people I know that declaw do so to prevent scratching and destruction of furniture. *I myself am a fan of cat trees and scratching posts,* but those are reasons I have heard. I also had someone declaw their cat because it was attacking their dog.


I'm with you on that one. 
______________
Sue


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

A friend of mine had to have her cat declawed because he wouldn't stop scratching her baby. Trimming didn't stop it. 

I agree that it's a drastic measure, but sometimes I can see the need.

As far as she could see, her only other option was to get rid of the cat, and I think we all know how hard it is to rehome a cat. He'd more likely than not be killed in a shelter. I see the reasoning.


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

It depends on the cat. I'm against declawing. It's painful for the cats, and if they get lost then there is no way for them to fend for themselves. 

Anyways, back on topic...
I hope you figure out a way to adopt him, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

When my husband and I were ready to get a puppy about 3 yrs ago our first thought was a GSD rescue and we reached out to one & was denied for two reasons.

For wanting to install an Invisible Fence (kind of understood this one) & the puppy would be in his crate while we were at work or school for a total of 5 hrs. 

It was their rules but it did upset me if I'm being honest because we can provide an excellent home and I really enjoy training, feed good food...all that good stuff...and of course would love any dog we own.

Maybe in the future we will try again but I won't lie about our living arrangements. 

I'm sure you will find the perfect dog...I did but went the breeder route, but rescues should not be ruled out if that's where your heart is


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry to say, but when I've adopted any animal from a rescue I have totally answered the questions they way I know they want them answered. I'm of a firm belief that once I take possession of the pet in question they have no say so. Just like anytime I sold a puppy to someone it was theirs to do with as they deemed appropriate once they had it home. I could check references beforehand and I would happily give advice if they asked for it, but I knew that legally there really isn't anything else I could control once the dog was paid for. 
The last 2 cats I adopted were from a rescue place nearby. One of their hot button issues was whether you would allow the cat out of the house or not. I told them no. 
Well, I live on 12 acres a half mile off the road and if the cat wants to go out you can bet it will. I was a vet assistant for 9 years and the most neurotic cats we dealt with were the cats who were kept prisoner in the house. So, yeah, I told them what they want to hear. Of those 2 cats, I still have one. She is a happy and healthy 10yo now and I expect to have her for many more chipmunk hunting years. (the other one died a year after I adopted him, he turned out to be diabetic)


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I wanted another GSD but because the rules and regulations of the rescues near made it so impossible, I wound up with a little border collie instead and he is just perfect. Will probably go the Hobby Breeder route the next time because I won't pay over $1000.00 per dog and I really do want another shepherd.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, that is a real bummer.  Sometimes the policies don't make a ton of sense, but those are the rules you have to play by.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I do understand. I looked into adopting, but the local rescue requires you to have a fenced yard, and I don't. I found this a little ridiculous. Essentially, they are making up rules that drive people to buy from breeders, and not all the people they turn away will support responsible breeders. Best of luck in finding the right dog for you!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

bocron said:


> Sorry to say, but when I've adopted any animal from a rescue I have totally answered the questions they way I know they want them answered. I'm of a firm belief that once I take possession of the pet in question they have no say so. Just like anytime I sold a puppy to someone it was theirs to do with as they deemed appropriate once they had it home. I could check references beforehand and I would happily give advice if they asked for it, but I knew that legally there really isn't anything else I could control once the dog was paid for.
> The last 2 cats I adopted were from a rescue place nearby. One of their hot button issues was whether you would allow the cat out of the house or not. I told them no.
> Well, I live on 12 acres a half mile off the road and if the cat wants to go out you can bet it will. I was a vet assistant for 9 years and the most neurotic cats we dealt with were the cats who were kept prisoner in the house. So, yeah, I told them what they want to hear. Of those 2 cats, I still have one. She is a happy and healthy 10yo now and I expect to have her for many more chipmunk hunting years. (the other one died a year after I adopted him, he turned out to be diabetic)


 
When we looked into adopting 2 cats for our barn we wanted older cats, we talked to a couple rescues that would not adopt to us because they would be outside, we finally talked to one that said since we wanted older hard to adopt cats we could adopt. That's been several years ago and the cats have the best of both worlds too me. the out door barn life cats do love, and the safety of home life when it's needed. They keep my barn free of mice and birds, and are worth they're weight in gold.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I fostered for a rescue that would not have let me adopt from them. I was fostering pit bulls and had two GSD females and a female pit of my own. I would have been over the legal max of licensed pets in the city and they wouldn't allow same sex pits.

I fostered mostly males but had a few baby females. Never had a problem and successfully homed seven dogs. I'm considering another rescue in the fall--when my husband's health issues are a thing of the past.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

It makes me sad when rescues don't look at the whole picture. The rescue I got Sasha from generally wants people to have a fenced in yard. I didn't have that. They also generally don't adopt to people my age (I was 20 years old when I adopted Sasha, and in college full time). However, I explained to them what my plan was for exercising her, and had references that all explained what a mature person I was, and that I would never do something like decide a dog was too much of a hassle or didn't fit into my life plan anymore, and give it back. They were very reasonable to work with, and were very helpful afterwards when I had issues with Sasha. I sent them a letter and a video when we celebrated Sasha's one year Gotcha Day this past January and they were so thrilled at having put us together. Everything worked out in the end. I got the best girl I could have ever asked for. She got the spoiled, pampered, life that she deserves. And the rescue was able to open up one more spot for another needy dog.

I guess what I'm saying is, although I understand where rescues are coming from on their policies, the ultimate goal is to give dogs a good life not a perfect life. No one, dog or human, will ever have a perfect life, but they can have a good one. I think Sasha has it very good with me. Would she like it if I never had to leave the house, and could spend all day playing with her? Of course. Heck, I'd like that too, but she knows she safe now, she gets plenty of exercise, and pretty much every moment I'm not doing school I'm doing something with her. The rescue took a chance and she got a good life; I wish other rescues would do the same.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Franksmom said:


> When we looked into adopting 2 cats for our barn we wanted older cats, we talked to a couple rescues that would not adopt to us because they would be outside, we finally talked to one that said since we wanted older hard to adopt cats we could adopt.


If ever you find yourself in need of barn cats again, you could try to google a feral cat rescue that is local. You have to adopt two at a time, they'll totally vet them etc. and bring them to you (most cases). They don't even require an adoption fee. I've done it twice, and both times I've provided a donation. I think it's a great rescue.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Shade said:


> My parents were adopting a kitten from the local humane society, they picked the kitten and were filling out the paperwork when then came to the question regarding declawing. My parents have always declawed their cats and my mom looked at the adoption worker and told her she wanted to declaw her and the worker told her she couldn't adopt her then


Ugh, I had a similar experience with a rescue. My apartment complex at the time had a rule that all cats had to be declawed. Once the organization found out (they contacted the complex), they turned me down...I was 3/4 through the adoption process and had fallen for an adult cat to boot! As a result I adopted Bevin from a local pound (met hubby through that experience!) I later convinced my mom to adopt the first cat. I went back to the shelter to give them her information only to discovered that the cat had been "destroyed". So essentially they would rather kill the cat than give it a loving home where the only caveat would be that it would have to be declawed. I was rudely told by the worker that people who declaw "don't take as good care of the animals as those that don't." Well, fast forward several years and Bevin has been diagnosed with diabetes. As I type this, Miss Kitty is sitting on my lap, we expect to have her around for at least another 10 years. I fully believe an animal is a life commitment and I would take the same steps to ensure the health and life quality of a pet as I would my own child. I know organizations have to have rules in place as a result of irresponsible people, but to refuse to look at the totality of a situation when only one thing that stands between an animal and a good home is a non written rule, to the point where it costs an animal its life, is pathetic.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

jakes mom said:


> I'm with you on that one.
> ______________
> Sue


Me too! Poor kittys!


----------

